# Toro 824 blower



## dougpend (Nov 21, 2018)

Can anyone tell me where the fuel filter is located on the 824/ model 38080?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Looking at the parts manual for the 38543 series engines it does not show and external fuel filter for the plastic tank it may just have a fine screen over the outlet like the small hondas engines.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Doug

You might not have one. It's something that's nice to add thought. Depending on age and how the fuel line looks might be a good time to replace the line too.
If you don't have some place warm to work it's always a good spring project as you'll likely need to pull the blower housing off to get the fuel line run from the tank over to the carb under it. :wink2:

.


----------



## dougpend (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks. Good suggestions.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

i had a 1988 and a 1997 each never had one from the factory , i would for sure add one to play safe


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't usually add fuel filters to blowers with plastic tanks...metal, yes. I always add a shutoff though, and on older blowers always a good idea to replace fuel line....


----------

